# Hello from West London, UK



## Nobby57 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello everybody, firstly I've realised (after a stupid lapse in not checking) that there is also another Nobby57 out there on the web. Apologies to him and to any of you who may think I'm him!

Well I suppose before introducing myself properly I'll explain my 'Moniker'. My surname is Clarke and I will be 57 this year and I was born in 1957. (It seemed appropriate to me, so I guess I'll just plug away with Nobby57 until further notice.)

I've returned to an old love of aircraft having, on some strange impulse, been to my first air display at RNAS Yeovilton last year, I found I had got the bug again. This was after a lapse of about 30 years and in my approaching dotage I chose to relive some of mine and my father's past through the technical medium of aircraft and the many wonderful people who have populated the history of flight. 
Why have I chosen to join this website? Again it's to do with that love and also as part of researching particular types of naval aircraft. I haven't lurked here much, but when I've typed in particular marques, WW2Aircraft.net, has been one of the more common results. I've read many of the posts and have realised also that there are quite a few Britmodellers here. Needless to say I've just signed up there too and I'll have to go through the same pullaver there, but hey ho...thanks for having me. I'll watch my P's and Q's and try and contribute as much as I can.

'FLY NAVY' That's all I can say...and hello once more.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum from the other side of the Pond!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard, it's a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Nobby57 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you vikingBeserker the pleasure is mutual. Due to it being 02:09 I'm off to bed, so please excuse me and thanks again. TTFN


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome from down under Nobby!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 25, 2014)

Pints, Quarts and Bacon............
welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

G'Day mate welcome aboard....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Nobby57 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, thank you all that's very kind of you. Apart from the historical aspect, I know from another large non-aircraft related site I was on in the early part of this millennia, that welcoming is sometimes a difficult pleasantry especially if you're stuck into a particular thread. So I hope we all get to know a bit about each other over time. 

ARIVERDERCI,
Nobby57


----------



## tengu1979 (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome from the Eastern side of London


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome from up North, land of the Hippocroccofrog.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome from Cell Block M, Cell XIII.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome, other Nobby57.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome ~57.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 26, 2014)

G'day Mr Clark, OK Nobby, great to have you join us. Born in 57 ah. Now, totally unrelated to modelling, the company now known just as 'Heinz', back then used to be called 'Heinz57' and they had a slogan going in 1957, a little ditty on the commercial telly. 'Enjoy 57 with Heinze57'. Needless to say you won't remember it, but it's a useless bit of trivia for you.

Hope to see some of your modelling, even if it is just 'NAVY'!!


----------



## Nobby57 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks again to you all, this has been a nice introduction...and as to Vic's welcome.
"Sir, if you are implying I'm a 'mongrel' in any way shape or form...then you are right, I am one. 
I'm totally biased when it comes to the Senior Service and Commonwealth navies too, besotted you might say. But then from your squadron crest..FLY NAVY FOREVER! Oh and Vic, even being a fixed wing type, does the Guiness Harp mean anything to you?
Thank you all once more. I think I'm nearly up and running as I have yet to complete my first aircraft or ship build.
PS (I hope it was Buccaneers Vic)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2014)

Can never have too many Buccaneers! 8)


----------



## Nobby57 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Can never have too many Buccaneers! 8)



Thank you all once more.
I love your sentiment *'lucky13'*. The thing is I smelt those damned beautiful things every time dad came home when we lived on Main Rd. Boscombe Down.
He gave mum a knock for knock account of every problem they'd encountered on many occasion. Guess who was listening in?

Maybe I've blurted too much for such a short time, but one thing is certain..."I've come to stay".

Respect to you all...and the next time I say thank you; it will be for something very specific.

Thanks All.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 29, 2014)

No offence meant Nobby, just a bit of banter. I'm an ex RAF, a fixed wing man though I have been known to do the odd bendy wing model. Yes the avatar is from 56 Squadron, my theme squadron who's Phoenix is now sadly in ashes again and I did once get embroiled in this 'FLY NAVY' lark at Akrotiri when we were invaded by the 'Senior Service'. You banners were all over the place and not much liked by the SWO, particularly as there were retaliatory slogans being posted around, all in good fun mind. I think the term used these days is 'zapping', so its good to know it still goes on.

Being Navy, you may want to get involved with our new venture by joining in on the un-official shop GB.

As for the Buccaneer, don't mention that word to Terry, particularly with the word Airfix included in the sentence.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2014)

And don't mention the war. I did, but I think I got away with it ..................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Airframes said:


> And don't mention the war. I did, but I think I got away with it ..................



You troublemaker you....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2014)

Airframes said:


> And don't mention the war. I did, but I think I got away with it ..................



"Wildcat"



_tee-hee-hee!_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum Mr Clarke.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2014)

Njaco said:


> "Wildcat"
> 
> 
> 
> _tee-hee-hee!_



Two words, one of which is 'Off'!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 31, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Two words, one of which is 'Off'!



off tobuyone ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2014)

No, sounds a bit like stuck ...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2014)

Muck?


----------



## Nobby57 (Feb 2, 2014)

Muck!!!?
Love banter so please carry on...

Anyway, apologies one and all for such silent running over the last couple of weeks. No excuses and as to the Royal Air Force...well, I once lived close to the then RAF Seletar. This was in 1969 when it was being depopulated and the Aussies/Kiwis/Singapore Armed Forces and a Lockheed Maintenance unit were moving in. Happy days...and the shock at a young age to find that the 'Crabs' mucked around in boats too, actually impressed me. Maybe dad was a bit harsh on them I must of thought, because the stigma of being called a crab has never coloured my opinion of the RAF. 
Furthermore, from 1965 Boscombe Down (dad 4 year posting on Bucc S.2B) was interesting too...the Kestrel was doing trials, the TSR.2 was cancelled, many Danish and German Starfighters, burning up the plains and of course the ETPTS...so don't worry, all your secrets are safe with me.

Thanks again gentlemen,
Nobs 57


----------

